# Selling your photos



## dpcoates (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey, I just wanted to let everyone know that this is my website were i talk about the possibilities of someone getting paid for their pictures. Seriously, photos are in such high demand that Getty Images (the parent of iStockphoto) reported annual revenue of $857.6 million in 2007 - and since most of their pictures sell for around $2 to $15 - you can see how lucrative this business can be. 

Plus, I also know of five new photographic websites that just opened their doors, who are waiting for people to come and sell them their pictures. They are desperate for photos and will pay top dollar for the right ones.

http://www.productsupplycenter.com/web98908 

check out my site and see what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 10, 2008)

I&#8217;m not a fan of the &#8220;get rich quick&#8221; style of marketing because 95% of the time, its totally untrue.

I don&#8217;t really like the format of the webpage either, way too much text going on to be efficient.  You need to get to the point and quickly.  

Maybe I&#8217;m not your market audience, but this type of scheme doesn&#8217;t work for me.

And not that I&#8217;m a pro, I&#8217;m not even at an amateur level, but from my few months of scanning stock sites, the pictures that you posted aren&#8217;t really things that I would see a company wanting to buy.  The only people I would see are the many blog writers out there who don&#8217;t need high quality, commercial style photographs.  They are the ones that are happy with snapshots.

Just my 2 cents, seeing as you asked.  

Good luck though.


----------



## dpcoates (Oct 10, 2008)

there are many different styles and types of photographs and many companies out there that are willing to pay for pictures of whatever they are in the business of. the style of the website is one page because its easier for someone to just read down the page without having to open any new sections or pages. and im not saying that this is a "get rich quick" style website, but what i am saying is that you can make money from the pictures you take. they dont have to be taken with a $3000.00 camera, they just need to have what the target buyer wants.

thank you for your input though


----------



## Rachelsne (Oct 10, 2008)

oooh hate to tell you but the sample pictures suck on your home page. I have no experience in selling photos, but as a business point of view I would not purchase them, especially as they are so easily accesable on stock sites. 

I would like to point out a couple of things: you are bringing your website to a site that is dedicated to photographers, there is alot of free information available by sucsessful photographers available here, so I would think that advertising your site on here is not the best marketing stratogy.

The free gifts-well I have to say its a load of crap, taking surveys just lead to more surveys and no gifts, I know this becasue IU tried it once-all it does is allow sites to take your email address and send you spam.

The other free gift-I write freelance, and the local library taught me all I need to know (I only do this when I have time)

Ok so here is where my scam radar goes off
company is ohio based but questions are to be directed to an address in las vegas...thats quite a distance!

I goggled the company name listed in the disclaimer and of course it has rip off report: http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/364/RipOff0364405.htm

and also another report hee http://www.complaintsboard.com/susp...gsurveysorg--nsa-technologies-llc-a71042.html


----------



## ryyback (Oct 10, 2008)

Good job Rachel-


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 11, 2008)

I get what your saying, but that is the overall feeling I get from reading the site...that its a get rich quick thing.  All these points of making money fast, $200 a week, etc etc.  Reminds me of those "hosting your own online store and make 100,000 a month" commercials I used to see on TV.

I did some looking around a while back into stock sites.  They are very high quality, very picky types.  I thought that there would be room for a standard photo, nothing fancy style and after doing some poles and asking around, seems that the market is fairly small for this type of thing (again, online bloggers are the only ones who responded positively, businesses - the bigger clients - did not).

If I am a company and want to use stock images for whatever, I need them to be high quality, have high commercial value.  After all, these images will be associated with my corporate image, so I would only accept the best.  This is what one company Public Affairs Director told me.





dpcoates said:


> there are many different styles and types of photographs and many companies out there that are willing to pay for pictures of whatever they are in the business of. the style of the website is one page because its easier for someone to just read down the page without having to open any new sections or pages. and im not saying that this is a "get rich quick" style website, but what i am saying is that you can make money from the pictures you take. they dont have to be taken with a $3000.00 camera, they just need to have what the target buyer wants.
> 
> thank you for your input though


----------



## Jaymz77 (Oct 11, 2008)

I think I recieved 157 spam emails this morning with the same link..


----------



## Rachelsne (Oct 11, 2008)

I am sad....


sad that the OP did not come back and try and stick up for the site or correct us 



LOL


----------

